# Solved: Windows time sync error



## Profnekko (Jan 8, 2013)

ok recently I have been having trouble with my windows time syncing, and it used to just take a quick trip to cmd and a few codes to unregister and reregister it to fix it... but now I am getting a "The specified service is not installed" error, any knowledge on how to fix this issue?


----------



## Profnekko (Jan 8, 2013)

ah yes and if it helps I'm using windows 7 home premium


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes, Professor, the version is important, although probably not in this case.

FWIW, which service pack?

When did the problem begin? Can you relate the onset of the problem to the installation or removal of a program; of an update to Windows or any program, such as your anti malware program?

How often does the problem occur?

To which commands do you refer?

When you performed those commands, did you use an elevated command prompt?
[ right click "command prompt" . Left click "run as administrator".

Please do this: 
start > search area
type: services.msc
RIGHT click on the result
Left click "run as administrator"

maximize the screen

scroll down, searching for "windows time"
Double left click on it.
OR right click; then left click "open"

What is the startup type? 
Is it started or stopped?

Verify / Change to startup type "automatic".

Please read this; http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb727060.aspx

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

If that doesn't fix the issue,
start > search
type: eventvwr.msc
Left click the event viewer in the results area

maximize screen

http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/226084-event-viewer-open-use-windows-7-a.html

Look for errors or warnings related to time. 
Open said error.
Left click the "copy to clipboard" icon on the left.

Paste the results in a reply area of this thread.

RF123


----------



## Profnekko (Jan 8, 2013)

ok to rainforest first

Service Pack 1

It started when my PSU started to die out (an explaination can be referenced here, and for the record this problem is resolved now: http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/1084238-computer-having-trouble-turning.html ), there was nothing else there except generic avast database updates and windows updates

It was occasionally a problem, but now it's stuck and is having difficulty getting fixed

the commands I refer to are "w32tm /resync /rediscover" as well as "net start/stop time", "/unregister /register" and I think this one is most important I forced in a "pushd %systemroot%\system32" followed by ".\sc config w32tm= own", the last one producing an "Open service failed 1060: The specified service does not exist as an installed service"

I went to check services.msc, and it seems the Windows Time option is missing, as I list services alphebetically, and it goes from "Windows Search" to "Windows Update" with nothing in between, so unless it goes by a different name it is not there


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Dear Prof: 
Thanks for the informative reply.

The missing Windows Time is not good. 

Try, from an elevated command prompt:
sfc /scannow

OR, using your favorite search engine, use the following string:
"Windows 7" "windows time" service missing

Multiple threads, including from TGF

Please keep us posted. 

RF123


----------



## Profnekko (Jan 8, 2013)

ok the problem is solved, running sfc /scannow appears to have let me use the w32tm /register command again (I could not before, an error appeared), and now the clocks are setting again, thank you for all your help. Now things are good until my next issue springs up... Which will likely happen as I install this new hard drive


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Dear Professor:
Congratulations.

My preference, when helping someone, is to know the exact error message [ s ].

Again, congratulations.

Thanks for marking this solved.

unsubscribed

RF123


----------



## Profnekko (Jan 8, 2013)

eh looks like things took a turn for the worse, it turns out I can't turn the service back on as an error 1290 (incompatable service SID) and when I tried to fix it in an elevated command prompt and trying to move it to his own SID gets an error when the service gets marked for deletion. I'm running a virus scan through avast and then a malwarebytes scan to see if there's some dick program hiding in here.

Problem marked unsolved again


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

RATS!

Please provide the *EXACT* error messages, Professor.

RF123


----------



## Profnekko (Jan 8, 2013)

ok now, I've fiddled and learned that the marked for deletion issue was the result of for some reason when I tried to unregister the service to test an issue, it would give me an access is denied error, but would wait to perform the action anyways, so it would be marked for deletion yet would not delete. That problem I got through by resetting and then the action would go through and I could reregister and start the service.

Now I am running a simple w32tm /resync /rediscover to get things going right again, and I am getting an access denied error code 0x80070005


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Dear Prof:
Is this computer on a network domain?

Are you using an *elevated* command prompt?

Please read: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/236709-services-restore-default-services-windows-7-a.html

Which firewall are you using?

Do you connect to your ISP through a router?

Potential troubleshooting steps, if Windows Time is available in services.msc :
Connect to your ISP directly to the ISP modem [ to rule out a rule on the router as the culprit ].

Disable your computer's firewall. *Warning! *Potentially dangerous! 
Use ONLY for test purposes.

Set your computer, in the system config utility [ msconfig ] to use only Microsoft services 
and no startup items.

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Prof:
Using an elevated command prompt, enable the Administator account. 
This account is higher than a user account that is a member of the admin group. Don't ask me why. 
http://www.petri.co.il/enable-the-windows-7-administrator-account.htm

Be sure that you have a password for this account.

Boot to the Administrator account.

Using an elevated command prompt, try the command [ s ] you had mentioned.

RF123


----------



## Profnekko (Jan 8, 2013)

ok information time

I am using an administrator account and running all programs using the "run as administrator" command

Firewall is Windows Defender

Computer has been direct linked to modem at all times

things are working again now, all programs that I was having trouble with due to sync errors are working now. As for the issues with w32time, it seems if I get an "Access is denied" error that restarting my computer pushes it through. For now I'm going to continue using for a while and see if the clock stays synced. I have no idea what is making it so I have to jump through hoops like this, but for now things seem stable. I'll mark this as solved again until things go screwy again.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

> Using an elevated command prompt, enable the Administator account.
> This account is higher than a user account that is a member of the admin group. Don't ask me why.





> I am using an administrator account and running all programs using the "run as administrator" command


I do not understand. As I noted, a member of the admin group *IS NOT* *"THE ADMINISTRATOR"* Shouting for emphasis, not rudeness.



> Firewall is Windows Defender


Windows Defender is *NOT* a firewall. WD is an anti malware program.



> I'll mark this as solved again until things go screwy again


My recommendation is to open a new thread & reference this one, but it is *NOT MY* thread. 

Best of success.

unsubscribed

RF123


----------

